# New setup



## Bryan619 (Apr 21, 2012)

I got a 55 gallon tank. Set it up for freshwater, cycled it and it is now stocked and decorated perfect. Today I got a 36 gallon bowfront tank. Wife wants a saltwater tank w live rock and stuff like that. Would the 36 gallon be big enough to start the saltwater setup? Or should I move the 55 setup into the 36 and start over with the 55 using saltwater. Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

36 gallons is technically large enough, but it will be more maintenance than the 55 gallon tank would be. Ultimately, the decision is yours, but I'd opt for the 55 gallon. 

Give your wife a high five for me by the way.


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

i gotta get off my hind end and get my 90 in position so i can start making rock for it to get mine in process.

i keep drooling every time i see a new salt thread!


----------



## Bryan619 (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks for the response. How should I go about cleaning an old tank? The 39 gallon i just bought needs a good cleaning. I shouldnt use any soap or cleaners right? Would hot water and a never used sponge work?


----------



## austinroberts23 (Jan 25, 2012)

That, vinegar, bleach solution, or if needed clr or the type. If its glass just let it soak and take a razor to it. Give it a good ringing and if you use bleach let some dechlorinator sit in it


----------



## Bryan619 (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks. Hot water an algea pad and some elbow grease took care of that just fine. Is setting up saltwater different than freshwater? I want to set up a live tank. What steps should take? Set up, add water, cycle, add rock and fish? I know I need extra equipment like skimmers and stuff but am I on the right track?


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Set up your plumbing, add and mix your water (check with hydrometer or refractometer) let the SW run for a few days, add rock, add sand, wait as tnk cycles, add CUC, wait some more, add first QT'd fish. 

Can you tell I'm tired? :fun:


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Okay, step one- buy two books on the subject and read them. That will cover everything we can't possibly remember to tell you.


----------

